# Hi Just Got Hold Of This Tissot Seastar Seven 17Jewles



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi just got this on wensday keeping to a min or less in 24h ,is that about right ,case back has marks from 1974 & 1989 & 2007. the movement looks right to me & case & hands i think, is the dial new one do you think?.i like it anway just someone may know more for me like the year these ware made ect.all the best woody77.thanks for any help you can gave me.


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

Definitely looks like a recon job to me - possibly from India, judging by the dial. Looks OK. You should be able to tweek it to keep really good time, providing the service marks are genuine. Perhaps you can pin down the date of manufacture from those numbers inside the case back?


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Calibre looks right, but I agree looks like a re-dial

http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?13&zenoshop&0&2uswk&Tissot_782_1


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

as above, everything else looks ok tho indian special on the dial


----------

